# Have NO clue where to start, or what to look for.



## TheBadDad (Jan 14, 2014)

Ok, so I bought a bike. I already posted about it in the Schwinn forum. But I'm going custom with it so i'm coming here.

Here's the 1st post with pics and info. http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...e-forum-new-to-bikes-Starting-with-57-Schwinn

I know I want new wheels/paint. Have a painter "semi" lined up. Started looking at wheels on ebay tonight but don't know if I need to worry about hubs, or sizes (guessing 20" to 24"?)

Don't know if I should keep the bars I have and get them dipped/powder coated. 

Don't know anything about the crank set up. Keep and refurbish existing, just put new pedals on? Or is there an alternative on the market that is better/easier?

Have to figure out if i want to keep the original seat and restore or strip it and clean it? Or new one. 

Btw, looking to go springer front on it. Any guidance there would be appreciated also.  Found a few new/custom on ebay. 

I'm completely rookie on this. yes I am that guy that knows nothing, Sorry.


----------



## jkent (Jan 15, 2014)

The first thing you need to do is come up with a plan of attack. 
Figure out what you really want to build here. When it comes to customs it is really limitless.
Before you paint you really need to collect all the parts to build the bike the way you want it.
The reason for this is, let's say you add a springer fork. Are you going to be adding a chrome or a painted springer? If it's a painted springer you don't want to paint the frame now and get a springer a few weeks later and try to paint it to match. It just like painting a car or house or anything else. You paint everything at once. Even coats on everything. Even if your using spray can paint, One coat more on another part and the tone will be completely different. So for every different part you will have a different tone of paint. That is why you see guy's that paint cars, they paint everything in one spot, at one time, and even coats on everything. this way the paint on everything matches.
So, like I was saying your missing a lot of parts and just about all of these parts can be found in painted or chrome form.
Like the fenders, chain guard, springer fork, tank, wheels, and even some accessories like lights can be painted to match the bike.
so really the best thing to do is find all of your parts first, then do a test run.... Build the bike up test fit everything together as a whole bike. Make sure before you begin your tear down that everything is going to fit correctly, and the bike is going to look the way you want it to. 
Then, You begin your tear down process. Tear everything down, do any body work, fix any small dents, rust, ect. 
Then it's on to paint and primer.
But when it comes to paint, just remember. Your paint job is only going to look as good as your prep job.
Prep is everything when it comes to paint.
And then once you have everything painted you know you already have everything ready to reassemble the bike back together.
While your bike is out to get painted is the perfect time for you to take all of the bearings and do a really good cleaning and repack with a good bearing grease. This way they are ready to go right back in when you get your bike back from paint.
Your wheels should be 26" wheels not 24" and definitely not 20" if you look on the side wall of the tire it should say what size tire is on it. But there again If your building a custom bike, You could put a different size tire and wheel on as well.
But I think as stock the bike should have had like a 26" X 1 3/8" tire on it.
But you really need to build the bike up the way you want it to turn out first, do any and all modifications now, before you do your paint. I mean you don't want a really nice painted frame and then start hacking on it and modifying it to make another part fit afterwards. Right?
This is just my 2 cents.
Take it for what it's worth. and just remember it came for free.
JKent


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 15, 2014)

jkent covered about everything.Sit down go over what you want to do and about how much its going to cost.Dont forget anything that you buy you have to add in shipping fees.Also when buying a springer make sure its a boys model some girls models are longer.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 15, 2014)

jkent said:


> The first thing you need to do is come up with a plan of attack.
> Figure out what you really want to build here. When it comes to customs it is really limitless.
> Before you paint you really need to collect all the parts to build the bike the way you want it.
> The reason for this is, let's say you add a springer fork. Are you going to be adding a chrome or a painted springer? If it's a painted springer you don't want to paint the frame now and get a springer a few weeks later and try to paint it to match. It just like painting a car or house or anything else. You paint everything at once. Even coats on everything. Even if your using spray can paint, One coat more on another part and the tone will be completely different. So for every different part you will have a different tone of paint. That is why you see guy's that paint cars, they paint everything in one spot, at one time, and even coats on everything. this way the paint on everything matches.
> ...




damn JKent, that's not .02, more like a dropping a dime.
Chris


----------



## TheBadDad (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. I'll definitely get it built before paint. 

I don't know why I put 20" up there. Will be 24 or 26.

I'm probably going to have it painted, rather than try myself. Or powdercoated.

I know I'll be getting new wheels. Most likely bars, don't like the shape of the ones that came on it. 

As for front end, don't even know where to start. Found a springer set up on ebay, obviously new and pretty pricey. My fear is that I don't know how to ensure something will even fit?

Then the crank set, i have no idea the pros/cons of retaining/restoring or new? 

Seat, I had assumed I would replace it. But I also got an idea from the schwinn section to just strip it and clean it up/paint it and keep it at straight metal since it's original?


So, my biggest hurdle right now is figuring out the crank and the front end. Wheels should be easy to deal with, bars too I'm assuming.


----------



## TheBadDad (Apr 22, 2015)

So I never came back and updated, but would like to now. After sitting on it for months, I had a custom bike shop open up in town. Knowing I was clueless and resourceless, I took my frame to him the day he opened in October. (yes, 10 months after I posted this). The shop is Sutter Street Cruisers in Folsom CA. Mark is my friend now and the one who took my concept and made it happen.

Tried to keep it someone respectful to it's genre/age, but did do some custom/hot rod touches to it. Minimal pin striping. Simple color scheme. Couldn't be happier!


----------



## TheBadDad (Apr 22, 2015)

I have no idea how to organize or label the photos, but I"m pretty sure you guys can figure out what they all are.

Relaced the wheels with white spokes. The wheels/tires are from Huntington Beach Bicycle Co, spokes are not.  Handlebars and Seat are as well. Seat post is original, just bent to lay it back. Chain Guard was found by Mark, no idea what bike it came from, but I loved the combo of paintable canvas and chrome. Pedals were found by both of us and chosen because of the classic element combined with the red stripes matching the wheels. Striping was kept minimal and done by Ray "The Vulture" Peoro in Folsom/Sacramento. I decided against doing a springer/new front fork as I like having a little bit of area on the flat/original forks to be able to be pinstriped.

Thanks all for you advice, I love my bike.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Apr 22, 2015)

Quite a transformation, turned out nice. Dig the lamppost?


----------



## spoker (Apr 24, 2015)

bike came out really nice,are you gonna keep the brown seat that was originally on your bike?i might be interested in it if i could get some good pics of it,thanks


----------



## vincev (Apr 24, 2015)

Came out nice.


----------

